# Concerts for '09



## Jelly (Mar 11, 2009)

Any concerts you're planning on going to?
Any concerts you've already seen in '09?

This is the topic. Do the response thing.

As for myself, I was delighted today to find out that Friday and Saturday are absolutely sold out for No Fun Fest '09. Which sucks and makes me sad ;C

If anyone knows of any noise festivals (ie: if John_Galt stumbles into this thread) post them, please. Thanks. c:


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 11, 2009)

Isn't No Fun Fest traditionally held in New York?

But that's a bummer, man.

Sunday looks like a cool day though, you got the Merz, Black Pus (Brian Chippendale's band), and Skullflower.

All I know is that Kaki King is supposed to perform at my school's festival thing sometime towards April or May and that my friend wants to go see the Horrorpops in Chicago next month sometime but we don't have a ride (or tickets) yet.


I don't really know of any noise fests around where you are, sorry. I think that stuff would probably be easier to find out about offline. IDK. :C


----------



## Skittle (Mar 11, 2009)

XTU in June. The GIANT country concert held in Phili.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Mar 12, 2009)

I forgot to say what concerts I been to this year so far!


-Half of Titus Andronicus (left early)
-Chandeliers/part of Icy Demons (Missed The Mae Shi to go stay overnight in a hotel with friends)

I think that's it. Not too much good stuff at my school this semester.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Mar 12, 2009)

I got invited to Mayhemfest.

Then I read the set list.

Then I banged my head on the desk.

Then I fell out of my chair.

Then I banged the other side of my head on the desk as I got up.

Then I felt bad, because I didn't want to go, and that I didn't even know half the bands, but judging from the half I did, that it probably wouldn't be all too great.


----------



## Lukar (Mar 12, 2009)

There was a concert here for Disturbed last month. Didn't get to go, though. T.T In January, there was another one for... *Thinks* I think Papa Roach and two other bands.


----------



## Teracat (Mar 12, 2009)

Apparently I'm seeing Fleetwood Mac tomorrow.

Awesome.


----------



## Irreverent (Mar 12, 2009)

There a suspicion of a rumor of a Jimmy Buffet show for T.O this summer, but nothing on the coconut telegraph yet.

If it goes down, I'll be there.  Grass skirt, Hawaiian shirt, coconut bra and all.


----------



## Koze (Mar 16, 2009)

Going to see The Devil Wears Prada, Sky Eats Airplane, A Day to Remember and Emarosa on the 23rd. The day after FWA :]


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

Teracat said:


> Apparently I'm seeing Fleetwood Mac tomorrow.
> 
> Awesome.



Holy crap, really????  *iz jealous* 


OP:  If my job situation improves, I'm going to try to see Nine Inch Nails.  This'll be Trent's last tour before he retires indefinately.  I'm not missing that.



> Irreverent: There a suspicion of a rumor of a Jimmy Buffet show for T.O this summer, but nothing on the coconut telegraph yet.
> 
> If it goes down, I'll be there.  Grass skirt, Hawaiian shirt, coconut bra and all.



I want pictures.


----------



## Koze (Mar 16, 2009)

CAThulu said:


> Trent's last tour before he retires indefinately.  I'm not missing that.



What. Links to relevant sources please.


----------



## Partywolf (Mar 16, 2009)

In May, Me & my friend are going to Music as a Weapon 4. Which will be my first concert ever


----------



## CAThulu (Mar 16, 2009)

Koze said:


> What. Links to relevant sources please.



http://www.calgaryherald.com/entertainment/Nine+Inch+Nails+tour+with+Jane+Addiction/1298058/story.html  *sigh*


----------



## Takun (Mar 16, 2009)

HANDSOME FURS, '09
AMES IOWA

BE THERE FAGGOTS.


----------



## CyberFox (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm going to see Jeff Dunham at the North Charlston Colliseum next saturday


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Mar 16, 2009)

Not really sure. Mayhemfest would be half awesome, half crap. Slayer, All That Remains, I'd LOVE to go see. Trivium and Cannibal Corpse are alright, other bands I don't even KNOW.


Hopefully none of them will be as bad as *gasp* Hemlock.... Went to the Mayhemfest last year, and they opened on the Jagermeister stage...There was a reason they didn't get signed for 14 years...


----------



## Doggeh (Mar 16, 2009)

Not much of a concert goer. But my sister is getting Coldplay tickets for her birthday and I'm in charge of taking her. So we each get to bring a friend! It should be fun, Coldplay is pretty decent.


----------



## Aden (Mar 16, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> HANDSOME FURS, '09
> AMES IOWA
> 
> BE THERE FAGGOTS.



OKAY.

PLEASE TO BE BUYING THE PLANE TICKETS.


----------



## Sulfide (Mar 23, 2009)

GOTJ, its basically Anthrocon for the Juggalos


----------



## Teco (Mar 23, 2009)

Within one week.
Lamb of God ---> Slipknot/Coheed --->  Morphicon --> end.

Booyah


----------

